# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Song for wedding ceremony

## mdlorenz

I'm getting married on 8/16 & my band (minus me of course) wants to play a song in the ceremony. I'm trying to think of a good song to have them learn, that might reflect some emotion, & the feeling of the day. I have a Lefty Frizzel tune in mind...but any of you out there have any ideas? Not ruling anything out..

It would be guitar, dobro, fiddle & bass. (I'm the mando player)

Thanks!

----------


## carlnut

Do the song "Misty" It was done by Ray stevens and is on youtube. It was a favorite of me and my wife when we were dating in 1975.

----------


## Gutbucket

For Ever Young by Bob Dylan.

----------


## Kevin Knippa

The Kate Wolf song "Give Yourself to Love" is a great song for a wedding. When I saw her perform it here in Austin in 1985 she used the same instrumentation you have described.

You can hear several versions of it and buy sheet music at 
"Give Yourself to Love" at katewolf.com

----------


## Barb Friedland

Grow Old With Me- John Lennon. Mary Chapin Carpenter did a nice version.

I Will- Lennon McCartney. 

Now Touch The Air Softly- Peter Mayer (not commonly done but very beautiful)

----------


## allenhopkins

Let's see --

_The Man That Wrote 'Home Sweet Home' Never Was a Married Man
Give Me Back the Five Dollars I Paid For My Wife
Bald-Headed End Of a Broom
My Name Is Morgan, But It Ain't J. P._  ----

but enough sarcasm. #I second Kate Wolf's _Give Yourself To Love,_ and also like _Kisses Sweeter Than Wine._ #Just did a wedding where I was asked to play Springsteen's _If I Should Fall Behind_, and it's a good 'un. #Get the "Seeger Band" version off YouTube -- a lovely, gentle waltz, with a good message.

----------


## billkilpatrick

you might try "time after time" by eva cassidy:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=XSHCSL...eature=related

... just a tad more up-tempo, however.

- aguroni!! ... viva gli sposi!!! - bill

----------


## luckylarue

"Haste To The Wedding" from the Fiddle Fake Book. Also, Dave Peters does an awesome version w/ guitar on his sublime "Art In America" cd.

----------


## boatman

"Take My Breath Away" Tuck & Patti; You'll need a real good vocalist

----------


## Tbone

My friends played sam bush's rendition of Hungry For Your Love by Van Morrison - sans mando (that's me).

Of course, they left out the verse about buckskin....ala sam.

----------


## mandroid

'Get Me to the Church On Time' (from 'My Fair Lady')  

..2..4..

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

"Banks of the Ohio"
"Dirty Me, Dirty Me, I'm Disgusted with Myself"
"Tow-Sack Full of Love"
"Dance till your Stockin's are Hot and Ravelling"

----------


## man dough nollij

More Love, by Tim O'Brien and Darryl Scott (not sure which one wrote it), from their Real Time album.

----------


## squidbrain

Another one by Tim O'Brien:" The Battle Hymn of Love", And sing it like you mean it. Kathy Mattea sings a beautiful version.

----------


## Pen

An all time wedding classic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88TRcnhUW9k&NR=1

----------


## lespaul_79

Banks of the Ohio.... too funny. On that note how about....
Hey Joe, Down by the River, and some more I'm spacing on.

----------


## Fred Keller

Awright, one funny and one serious:

The serious suggestion:

Hurree, Hurroo--beautiful Scottish song 
Words here

The funny:

Put Another Log On The Fire (lyrics)

We were actually playing a wedding once and someone requested this song.

----------


## mrmando

I sang two T Bone Burnett songs at my wedding reception: 

Poetry
The Bird That I Held in My Hand

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

It's her day, why not "All About You". It's on the Doc and Dawg CD, real cute little tune about how special a woman can be.

  "I told the daffodils, I told the whippoorwills just how pretty you smile, yes I told them, all about you."

Jordan Ramsey
myspace.com/crosspicker

----------

